

Is Shenzhen the new Silicon Valley? - stats_lly
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-26741295

======
tellarin
Nothing against the OP submission per se, but these frequent BBC stories
titled "Is X the new SV" (and the corresponding posts to HN) are getting
pretty tiring.

There are interesting points made about the different places and it would be
nice if they at least could give each an actual different focus. I'm not sure
it even works as click-bait anymore. :-/

Other very recent ones: Could Berlin be the next Silicon Valley -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26790422](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26790422)
Is Cambridge's start-up scene rivalling Silicon Valley? -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-26683055](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-26683055)
Can Tokyo ever rival Silicon Valley? -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-26580038](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-26580038)

If someone wrote a meta story contrasting all of them, that'd be interesting.

~~~
danoprey
They're doing a series on places trying to replicate the success of the
valley, so it's understandable although quite unimaginatively titled for each
piece. I presume there will be a program dedicated to comparing them all once
the series concludes.

